# Transgender Miss Universe Contestant Disqualified



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Images: *Images: Transgender Miss Universe Contestant Disqualified
*BOSTON -- *Canada's Miss Universe finalist, Jenna Talackova, seems to have it all: beautiful blond hair, long legs, and a stunning smile. Everything, it seems, except the correct kind of chromosomes when she was born.

The competition's rules state that all contestants must be "naturally born female," and when Talackova, 22, admitted she was born a boy, she was automatically disqualified from the pageant.

Transgender Miss Universe Contestant Disqualified

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/entertainment/30762729/detail.html#ixzz1qJU372vt


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

LECSniper said:


> Jesus USMCMP......... How many times did you *hit it* ? *Me only once*


*FIFY*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LECSniper said:


> Jesus USMCMP......... How many times did you vote ?


That's the smartest man in the world right there. 
Hey Snipe, If you did yourself all up like that, you could get all the lesbians you wanted 
​


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> *Images: *Images: Transgender Miss Universe Contestant Disqualified
> *BOSTON -- *Canada's Miss Universe finalist, Jenna Talackova, seems to have it all: beautiful blond hair, long legs, and a stunning smile.


 Have it all, including a _*johnson*_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

So how long before he/she /it sues?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Come on guys, it's just skin right? A win is a win at last call and the lights are out!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Patient - "Hey that's not my belly button?!?"

Doctor - "Thats ok, thats not my finger!"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Rectum? Damn near killed 'em!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Just some friendly advice buddy, when the Dr checks your prostate, and both his hands are on your shoulders, it's malpractice......


Cant....breath....hurts....to....laugh


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, I just saw a video of her talking. You would never know.

Don't get me wrong, I fully support an adult's decision to do what they wish--but this freaks me out just a little bit.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Cockblocked


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Canadian transgender model may get clearance to compete in Miss Universe










AP
FILE: Jenna Talackova, of Vancouver, British Columbia, speaks during a video interview at the 2010 Miss International Queen Competition in Thailand.
NEW YORK - The transgender model booted from Miss Universe Canada will be able to compete in the beauty pageant after all, as long as she meets certain gender recognition requirements, the Miss Universe Organization said in a statement Monday.
Jenna Talackova was disqualified last month because she did not meet pageant requirements.
"The Miss Universe Organization will allow Jenna Talackova to compete in the 2012 Miss Universe Canada pageant provided she meets the legal gender recognition requirements of Canada, and the standards established by other international competitions," the organization said in a brief statement.
The New York-based organization did not specify which other competitions' standards Talackova would have to meet, leaving her entry up in the air ahead of next month's beauty pageant.
Talackova, 23, was born as a male, but has identified as a female since the age of four. She began hormone therapy at 14 and underwent gender reassignment surgery at 19, according to a 2010 interview posted on YouTube.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/04/03/canadian-transgender-model-may-get-clearance-to-compete-in-miss-universe/#ixzz1qzaTL75b


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Try entering tbe Black ONLY Miss America pagent and we will see how tolerate liberals aren't.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Canadian men are effeminate anyway but she certainly sets the bar high for the rest of the trani's!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LECSniper said:


> Tranny AYE ?


I'm not a specialist, but are you questioning my spelling or the facts?

More importantly, since you're a blonde addict, would ya?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

7costanza said:


> Try entering tbe Black ONLY Miss America pagent and we will see how tolerate liberals aren't.


The fact that the Miss Black America pageant even exists is prima facie evidence of the galling double standards in place in our country.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Just saw it on the News.... He/she/it is back in the pageant.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Why can't this organization stand by its standards and NOT cave the f*** in to the PC crowd? Now I hope the judges feel so much pressure......and he wins. Let the cat fights begin!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LECSniper said:


> A) No. It's an "Aye" joke and I didn't really know there was a "proper" spelling. You're probably more well-versed in dealing with that stuff.


Awww, that's messed up!
I did work in the Peoples Freakpublic and while i've never had to search a tranny, because she still had junk, I have observed enough horrors concealed under boobs to know that not just anyone should have them


----------

